# Lordosis?!



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi there, has anybody else here suffered from what I think I've just found out to be Lordosis?
For a while now I have noticed that my posture is wrong and that the lower part of my stomach seems to come out quite a way out and I generally thought at first this was something to do with me becoming fatter around the abdomin or something but It didnt make sense as I do alot of aerobic training and Im pretty toned!
Has anybody heard of Lordosis before? Or experienced it? 

Medical explaination:
Lordosis is a disorder defined by an excessive inward curve of the spine. It differs from the spine's normal curves at the cervical, thoracic, and lumbar regions, which are, to a degree, either kyphotic or lordotic. 

Regards


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/musclesjoints/203100.html


> Lordosis is really just a term describing a forward curve of the spine. It is often normal in the lower back, where a "lumbar lordosis" causes the natural hollow that is most evident in thinner folk. Paradoxically, from your point of view, it is usually a "loss of lordosis" that is more commonly associated with back problems. However, it is possible for an exaggerated lordosis to be associated with troublesome symptoms, such as recurrent back pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen a doctor?

If not, see if you can get an appointment with an osteopath, man. I honestly hope it's nothing, but if it is, you definitely need medical oversight to clear up any confusion.

good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm lordotic and scoliotic.  It's a constant battle to keep my spine as straight as I can.  There are exercises you can do which, if you do for the rest of your life, will ease some or even most of the problem, but you might be lordotic for life.

See an osteopath and a good physical therapist.

Good luck!


----------



## Navarre (Jan 1, 2006)

I too have the sister disease of lordosis, scoliosis. The spine's normal degree of curvature is considered to be zero degrees.  Scoliosis generally ranges from about 5 to as much as 14 degrees out of alignment. 

At the worst point my scoliosis curvature was 89 degrees...just a degree short of a complete right-angle!  

My family is one of those lower educated Appalachian types who wouldn't go see a doctor if their arm got ripped off by a combine. My condition was finally noticed by one of my high school teachers because some of my left ribs jutted so far out that they protruded under my shirt.

I had a very risky surgery (at that time).  Two metal rods were laced around my spine.  (I even set off the hand-held metal detectors at the airport shortly after 9/11. I had a hard time making them believe I wasn't smuggling something.)

The primary symptom at this point (20 yrs later) is chronic pain. I hurt constantly...constantly.  There have been times where all I can do is lay on the floor for a day and wait until the pain subsides.

I refuse to become addicted to pain killers. I also don't want to lose the ability to monitor my pain level in case it is indicating a problem to me.

There hasn't been a day lately where I haven't had to crawl out of bed and slowly stretch out for a while before I can walk. It is expected that I will lose the ability to walk within the next 15 years or so unless a better surgical technique is developed. Right now the "recommended" procedure has a mortality rate of 1 in 4.

So, Corporal, with the utmost concern over something I hope is nothing, *please* go see a specialist about your concerns. I wish you the very best of health.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 1, 2006)

Lordosis specifically is also known as "Swayback." It's more common in women because we have to do that to walk in high heels and to keep our legs together.

Some people with lordosis have degenerated vertebrae, but if you've always had the symptoms you've said you're exhibiting, it could be that your vertebrae have formed and hardened as such and are not degenerating.  X-rays (and possibly an MRI) should be able to tell your doctor this.

Your posture might need some work, but I hesitate to recommend anything to you until you see a specialist or two.

P.S. Navarre, my scoliosis is nowhere near as bad as yours. An old boyfriend of mine had the same surgery you had and it paralyzed him from the waist down.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 1, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Medical explaination:
> Lordosis is a disorder defined by an excessive inward curve of the spine. It differs from the spine's normal curves at the cervical, thoracic, and lumbar regions, which are, to a degree, either kyphotic or lordotic.
> 
> Regards


They did scoloisis testing on all my class when I was in middle school. They told me I had lordosis. They told me to go to the Rocky Mountain Back Pain clinic, or some such place. I blew it off. (No back pain then, none now.) I suppose I still have it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lordosis specifically is also known as "Swayback." It's more common in women because we have to do that to walk in high heels and to keep our legs together.
> 
> Some people with lordosis have degenerated vertebrae, but if you've always had the symptoms you've said you're exhibiting, it could be that your vertebrae have formed and hardened as such and are not degenerating. X-rays (and possibly an MRI) should be able to tell your doctor this.
> 
> ...



I am firmly against the wearing of high heels...and that's the reason.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your replies and the personal experiences that some have you have written and shared!
I will take your advice and go and see a specialist as from reading your replies its something I think I need to go and sort out rather than thinking "Its nothing, it'll go away" type of attitude.
Thank you for making this clear!
Much Appreciation and Kind Regards

Navarre Im sorry about your particular experience I hope that they do find a better surgical procedure and something to at the very least ease the pain for you! Stay well!

Shesula thats hard to hear about the old boyfriend being paralzed from the waist down, had they not operated would he still be walking do you think? Or was there no choice? Not that they can be any reversals now.

Thanks again!


----------

